# Pictures of my pigeons



## NetRider

Here are pictures of some of my pigeons.

I keep homers, old german owls, and Pakistani high fliers. 

The high fliers are an endurance breed, who just love to fly. At this time I have a couple of youngsters who keep flying for up to 8 hours at an age of 3 months.  I do not fly them like tipplers, and they are allowed to take off and land whenever they feel like it themselves, rather than me forcing them to fly till I release the droppers.


----------



## NetRider




----------



## NetRider

One of my favorite birds, she did 10 hours at an age of 10 weeks, but lost her to the hawk


----------



## Skyeking

You have a lovely mix of pigeons there.  

I like your aviary too...from what I can see of it.

 I'm sorry to hear you lost your favorite bird.


----------



## jdjd

*Net Rider- Very beautiful flock!*

I love your flock with its different colors, and breeds. They look so beautiful in their home all together. I agree with Trees Gray, I really like how your aviary is done. Well set roosts for them in the aviary also.  

So sorry you lost her to a hwak. Im afriad thats whats going to happen to ours too. I saw a total of 5 hawks so far today all within an hour-30 minutes of eachother. One was a kestrel of some typoe but still the same thing.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

A beautiful flock. 
I'm sorry to hear that a hawk got your favorite.


----------



## NetRider

Thank you for the support.

I have never lost any homers, the problem is only with the high flyers, they reach a hight of 600-1000 metres, and since they only circle around the loft, they are easy meal for the hawk. So all it needs to do is to fly above them, and wait for them to circle around before attacking. Besides the youngsters dont even know what is happening, but I know for sure that if a pigeon survives an attack once, it will survive in future  I had two youngsters return with scars from the hawk claws, but doing fine now. Anyhow guess its a part of the game


----------



## NetRider

Here are some more pictures of the aviary. Its built outside a farm where I am renting a room. Used to have my pigeons at home, but had to move them because of my neighbors health problems.


----------



## jdjd

Agian, VERy pretty birds with the other photos. I love the bottom photo!


----------



## stach_n_flash

You have what looks to be a great number of grizzles although I could be mistaken. Very nice Birds and housing. It would be soo cool to live on a farm/Barn Even though I already do kind of I think It would be a blast!


----------



## NetRider

stach_n_flash, Pakistani birds almost always come in white color, with some black. Because of the hot weather these birds do it better than dark colored birds. Also most of the dark ones you see here will moult and end up as whites. But of course white birds seem to be the favorites of the BOP as well.

I don't live in a farm, just rent a place to keep my birds there.  If it wasn't for my neighbor I would still have them in my garden


----------



## Droopy85

*Hello*

I have been interested in pakistani high flyers for quite some time. I was wondering if you can give me some information on where I can obtain some?


----------



## maryjane

Gorgeous birds and a nice, sturdy loft for them. That's a shame about your favorite bird, and about having to move them off your property (I know how nice it is to go out in the morning in slippers with coffee and sit with the birds lol). It's lucky you found a place that they can be, and they look quite happy.


----------



## NetRider

Droopy85 said:


> I have been interested in pakistani high flyers for quite some time. I was wondering if you can give me some information on where I can obtain some?


I am in Oslo, Norway so I guess it will be a bit hard for me to help you out.
I am sure there must be someone with pakistani high fliers where you live, or maybe you can import some? Another option is to import some eggs, and use another breed as foster parents to raise the young.

Good luck!


----------



## Pigeon lower

Nice birds and avairy i was wondering whats the difference between rollers and ur highflys i dont know if mine fly long yet only got a pair no babys yet and have been let out at my buddys house i wanna know what pigeons fly for 18+ hours straight, also about the hawk i know somone who use to get there pigeons to out fly the hawk i know this is dumb and sad but he would let them out if he saw one sorry if this against the rules of killing or w.e idk lol.


----------



## NetRider

Pigeon lower, the high fliers are more like tipplers, they are endurance fliers.
While rollers will do acrobatics in the air, the high fliers will have a straight flight, and often disappear out of sight by seeking higher altitudes.

I've heard about tumblers, tipplers, and different kinds of high and low fliers flying more than 18 hours, but it all depends on what you want from your birds. Do you want them to fly long and tumble as well, do you want them to fly high or be in sight all the time, should they fly in a kit (group), or simply fly solo etc etc. 

I think I once read about a breed which is able to out fly the hawk. Just a website I stumbled upon once, and this fancier had some pigeons which he meant should out fly the hawks, and if they couldn't, it simply meant that they weren't worth keeping anyway. But yeah, I don't believe in playing such stupid games. When you have spent so much time breeding and training your birds, you don't have a heart to do this anyway


----------



## Pigeon lower

what ones can fly 10 hours+ and tumble good


----------



## NetRider

I don't think there are that many tumblers which will do 10+ and tumble good. If you have tumblers, you want them to tumble, and not fly 10 hours from which they might tumble the last two. So why not just get some good tumblers which might fly an hour or two, and tumble more frequently?


----------



## Pigeon lower

what do rollers do im reall connfused


----------



## NetRider

check this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGwDOzpTcgs


----------



## Garye

I love their home! They must love it too! They get to lounge around with all their friends and have plenty of room too. Beautiful birds. Love the colors.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Nice birds Netrider, especially the Pakastani highfliers!

Pigeon lower, I've raised many highflying pigeons from around the world. And from what I have read your looking for, I would highly suggest Iranian Highflying Tumblers! They are fairly easy to find, and the fly long hours, very high, and tumble(usually 1-3 tumbles) every so often, especially on decent. I have flown Iranian Highfliers with my tipplers, and they usually dropped around 5 hours, where my tipplers would drop at 7+. Here is a pic of one of my Iranians









PS-My I also suggest to the admins to put a "flying breeds" section in for flying birds besides racing homers, like highflyers, rollers, tumblers, divers, thief pouters, skycutters, etc? Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley

wonword said:


> PS-My I also suggest to the admins to put a "flying breeds" section in for flying birds besides racing homers, like highflyers, rollers, tumblers, divers, thief pouters, skycutters, etc? Thanks


Thanks for the suggestion .. we'll run it past all the moderators and the site administrator.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Gorgeous birds, NetRider. I really like your set-up, too. The pens look good and sturdy.


----------



## tipplersnepal

jdjd said:


> I love your flock with its different colors, and breeds. They look so beautiful in their home all together. I agree with Trees Gray, I really like how your aviary is done. Well set roosts for them in the aviary also.
> 
> So sorry you lost her to a hwak. Im afriad thats whats going to happen to ours too. I saw a total of 5 hawks so far today all within an hour-30 minutes of eachother. One was a kestrel of some typoe but still the same thing.


how about getting rid of the hawks... we have been doing that and got 10 hawks in 5 months... thats little relief but they are increasing day by day


----------



## tipplersnepal

nice birds....but why did u keep them mixed?? in case of bosy males around you can have cross breeds which will be aweful.....well i think so.....


----------



## tipplersnepal

wonword said:


> Nice birds Netrider, especially the Pakastani highfliers!
> 
> Pigeon lower, I've raised many highflying pigeons from around the world. And from what I have read your looking for, I would highly suggest Iranian Highflying Tumblers! They are fairly easy to find, and the fly long hours, very high, and tumble(usually 1-3 tumbles) every so often, especially on decent. I have flown Iranian Highfliers with my tipplers, and they usually dropped around 5 hours, where my tipplers would drop at 7+. Here is a pic of one of my Iranians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS-My I also suggest to the admins to put a "flying breeds" section in for flying birds besides racing homers, like highflyers, rollers, tumblers, divers, thief pouters, skycutters, etc? Thanks




nice bird... really loved it... thanks for posting it...i have one like that but in different color... great tippler....


----------



## Mindy

Tipplersnepal, What do you mean by you have been getting rid of the hawks and got 10 in 5 months? If your talking about killing Hawks, that is OUTRAGEOUS. Plus its against the law and to suggest it is appalling to me. And once you kill them, what do you do with them? 

This is a PRO LIFE site regardless of what kind of animal it is. NO one should recommend killing anything except, mosquitos, ticks, fleas, and mites period. MINDY


----------



## Big T

Mindy said:


> Tipplersnepal, What do you mean by you have been getting rid of the hawks and got 10 in 5 months? If your talking about killing Hawks, that is OUTRAGEOUS. Plus its against the law and to suggest it is appalling to me. And once you kill them, what do you do with them?
> 
> *This is a PRO LIFE site regardless of what kind of animal it is. NO one should recommend killing anything except, mosquitos, ticks, fleas, and mites period. * MINDY


Now, now, Mindy; Pro life means pro life. Even mosquitos, ticks, fleas, and mites.

NetRider, Beautiful birds.


----------



## Columba livia!

NetRider, I love your birds and your aviary! very cool! good luck!


----------



## Columba livia!

*Not Cool >:[*

I FIND YOUR POST VERY OFFENSIVE tipplersnepal! 

Hawks where here BEFORE our pigeons were, and if you aren't prepared to lose your birds to hawks, you should not have entered the free flying hobby!


----------



## TAWhatley

*Let's Nip It!*

I do not know the laws in Nepal .. perhaps they are different than those in North America. In North America it is illegal to take the life of any protected species of bird unless it is a classified as a game bird and then only with a hunting license and during the legal hunting season. 

Tipplersnepal, please be careful about what you post. If you are doing something illegal .. well .. this is a public message board and you are likely to be caught. Have a look at this thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=20799

Terry


----------

